# Job trailer



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with using jobsite trailers? It would sure help to not have to load the truck up every morning, and actually have some extra space that doesn't crowd my truck bed. 

I had one last year, but it was so high off the ground it was a pain to load. I used it maybe four times before my family started using it for storage. (long story) 

Anyone have one and use it? 

Honestly, putting a rig together right now would cut things pretty close right now, but the capacity would be nice. Summer is just starting and I'm swamped and looking to hire 2 more people. It would be very nice to not have to run back to the shop, or just buy a new one every time I leave a tool at the house.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know how much space you need but I got a neat little 4X6 for only $200, been using it for years. Maybe you could look for one.


----------



## kenscar (Mar 7, 2008)

I got a sweet 5X8 Interstate 1 off Craigslist for $1800. It was built to haul a Harley so the back door swings down into a ramp, making it easy to load anything - powerwashers, airless - whatever. The thing paid for itself long ago. I frickin' love having it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

I've seen alot of pro painters using smaller trailers like the sizes of the ones mentioned. Never really seen them using bigger ones than a 5x8.

As a whole, trailers (of any size) are a HUGE asset on any job.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

We own a 6' x 10' v-nose enclosed trailer. Love it. We use it for our Renovation Company. For painting we have a 12' box truck. Great truck but the gas expense is out of control. Even with the v-front, I get 9 miles a gallon when its full, compaired to about 20 with out it. Great advertising billboard as well. $3000 for the trailer and $22k for the box van. I will get another trailer before a box van any day.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

The trailer is great. I can leave it at the site for the guys, keeps things organized, dry and safe. A few things I am glad I did were the ramp door and extra height. It is so nice not to have dig things out of the back of the truck, worry about rain/snow/theft. I bought plastic "dressers" to put everything in. Here it is.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

We have had a trailer since day one for exteriors, we use our vehicles for interiors. Wouldnt be without a trailer though, we are about to add athird actually.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have 2 6x10's with ladder racks on it. Best move I've ever done. Less liability. Cheaper to run than another truck. Great billboard. Leave on site every night. Tools are the first on the job and the worksite is nice and neat. Go get one!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

20 years ago, worked out of a converted horse trailer


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Jonesey said:


> or just buy a new one every time I leave a tool at the house.


boy have I been there before!


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

I use a haulmark 6x15 v nose. I love it. could not imagine work with out one. Of coarse I do everything from painting to remodeling interior and exterior. so I gottat have every tool for all kinds of work. I have two carts on wheels that hold about 90% of whats in the trailer. That way If I ever need to haul something big(cabinets or a bunch of doors) I just roll the carts out and its an empty trailer. I like the flexabilty to be able to leave the trailer on site or take it with me. And still be able to gut out a bath and through all the demo material in the back of my truck to haul to the dump. Its also nice for picking up big sheet of ply,sheetrock, doors and paint supplys, ladder, ladder jacks, planks.. Never have to worry that I left a tool at home. If the trailer is hooked to the truck, I have it. Not to mention I have had my trailer 3 years know and probably have spent less than a 100 bucks to maintain it.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I bought it. It's a body-over-fender 8' wide, 8' tall, 16.4' long on tandem axles with 6 lug hubs. Frame is 3.5x2x1/8" angle with a slide-back collar hitch. Interior frame is 3/4x3/4x1/8" walled square tube with .040 galvanized and painted steel skin. I figure those axles are at least 6k# each. It's not quite big enough to park my truck in, but pretty close. Rounded top and rounded corners to boot.

Guy said he GC'd for USPS and had it built in 95, and he quit building in 01. It's been sitting since. Tires still have the nibs on them and still hold air, just weather-checked fairly badly. He said he pulled it with his 1/2 ton truck, but it looks heavy as all heck. I honestly can't see how. I'm aching to get it to a scale and see what it weighs.

One tail-light's broken, and there's a few bad spots in the floor. Was kind of hard to see, he still had a ton of tools in it he's going to remove before I come pick it up next week. Only paid $1200 for it so I can afford to fix it. Thinking about putting brakes on it. I need to dig into it first. I'm worried that this will be too big, but one of my major concerns was trim transport without putting it outside the trailer. I guess thats not a problem anymore. I think I could even put my 32' ladder inside this thing.

Back doors are the real reason I bought this thing though. Top half is dutch doors, and bottom half is a 3.5' dropdown gate. No more lifting the pwasher into the truck! Yaaay!

It's got one side door that I'm not sure I'll use and two windows in front that I'm going to tint and replace with 1/4" lexan. He's got an AC window unit stuck in one of them. It *sounds* really nice, but I think I'm taking that AC unit out. He said he painted it with Acrylic DTM last time, which is probably what I'll do. I was thinking SW Morrison Grey to show off my graphics and be a nice neutral color (not back and not white). 

Found this thing on craigslist. Took me about 3 mo. to find it. I'll post pics when I pick it up.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

Guy's got it all cleaned out. Picking it up at 3 tomorrow. I can't bear the wait. I'll post pics when I get it back to the shop. Anybody got any ideas for tires for this thing? I've heard good things about goodyear's and duro's. I think it's got greenballs on it now.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok. I was wrong. It's not 16' long and only 7' 10" tall inside. The floor does look bad though, and two tires are goners. I'm going to have to put mostly new lights on it, and brakes on one axle.

PICS!


























It's split up between office space and tool space, but I'm not sure I'm happy with the load distribution that way. However, paper does weight a ton. It might work.

What you guys think? Was it worth it?


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

I think that with all of the work, tires and painting, you might have been able to get a new trailer. 
Ours was shy of $3k


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

I might spend 800 between tires, paint and lights and a new floor. That doesn't even put me close to the price on a new 10k# 20' trailer, which are about 6-7k new, and that's exactly what this is. If I put brakes on it, I'll still come out way under what I would have paid for a 16' that's only 6' wide. 

That's right, this sucker is 20' long inside with dual torsion axles. This thing would have cost me 5,400 used from a dealer. 

Sorry, I honestly can't see how I'm losing money on this deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks Like a good score. You mite look at putting a ladder rack on it. With A to the ladder to the top and a walk way. I when for over a year with out my ladder rack on my new truck because of doning it this way . An then put it on so that I could Hall the conoe. Don't forget Large sigggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## PaintGuy321 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Any more pics?*

Hey folks - I'm also considering a trailer. Looking at a 7x14 tandem, Vnose. I do exteriors and interiors and also trim work - so will help with keeping all the tools handy. 
My question goes to how the rest of you have organized the interior - any pics in addition to the ones posted above? 

Thanks!


----------



## SedoHomes (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks good, get those brakes though, you can mess up your truck pretty quick without it. The best thing is the height, never get a trailer you can't stand up in. You can't appreciate it as much and it takes away from the reason one buys a trailer, mainly to comfortably handle one's tools. (ha ah haha ha) 
Secondly, we built our shelves on only one side of the trailer, 16" deep, and then shelved the entire vnose, to hold the bigger stuff. We made the bottom shelf high enough that our generators, compressors, and the like all fit in. I'll post pics as soon as I take them. Congrats on your trailer!
:thumbup:


----------



## PaintGuy321 (Apr 15, 2008)

Great advice - and I agree. Trailer has elec brakes on both axles. I've seen some messes when guys have tried to stop without the brakes on trailers. 
Thanks for the tips on the storage - I was thinking about just one side myself so the other is open for step ladders and other longer items. 
Looking forward to the pics! 

Thanks :>)


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

1200 bucks...........wow. You must have a lot of equipment, and work.


----------



## upperbrush1 (Apr 18, 2008)

i have used a trailer for two years now... Van with ladder rack allows for two crews and two sets of tools, ladders, etc. We use a trailer tongue lock and a cable lock for the ladders on the racks that are left overnight. We only have to have insurance on one vehicle and can have the second crew arrive at the trailer job site with all tools available... works great for us.

Now... I have a question...
When spraying concrete filler (primer) thick stuff! what spray tip number works best??


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

I really don't have the crew to support this trailer yet. But buying this trailer is more about anticipating growth than keeping pace with growth. Next year we open up our trim dept. full time. Five years after that, we open up cabinet dept. full time. We're just working on our core business now (painting) and starting into new trim (done a handful of jobs) and we're swamped. 

I already need this trailer up and running, and a dump trailer wouldn't hurt. Eventually, we'll be a remodeller with daughter companies to handle everything but roofing, plumbing and electrical. Heck, I'm pretty close to our first building contract right now. I think next year we're starting a garage for a previous client. Depending on what the loan market is like, he might do it. Of course, all of that depends on whether or not we can find the right people. I've gone through 26 guys this year alone to find ONE good employee.

Upperbrush, we usually roll blockfiller. I think a 21 is recommended, but it tends to pull out of the pores if you spray it. A 6 21 is what I'd use. Nice big fan, lots of material, and have a helper backrolling behind you.

And yeah, I have to put brakes on at least one axle, and get rid of that ugly AC unit. I think I'm going to put a chemical toilet in the trailer. Would be good for our market to not have guys running in and out of the house or whizzing in the back yard (caught ppl doing that already).


----------



## Alta (Apr 3, 2008)

How much money to wrap a trailer with logo etc.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Here's the inside of our job trailer. For construction I would recommend you get it large enough be at least 16 feet inside. 16 feet is the magic number to be able to carry long stock if you need to. The top shelf on the left hand side of this trailer is open and we can carry contractor sticks of molding and anything else needed up to 16 feet in length. Tandem is the only way to go. I ordered this one from the factory so we got the wheels tucked in, which allows you to go wider on the body and not have to worry about employees forgeting it has wheels sticking out a foot on each side. :whistling

Lowes sells steel shelving pretty cheap, you can put it in upside down and you have a 2 inch lip on all your shelves to keep your stuff from sliding out.





Alta said:


> How much money to wrap a trailer with logo etc.


A full wrap is pretty expensive. Ours cost almost 4 grand. It eneded up being more than I think it should have, but she did a nice job. She even removed all the rivets and put them back over the vinyl. 

Next one will be smooth sided.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody got one of these???


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

the orange one I have seen, whats the green one?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

What is that thing, Mike? And BTW, this is your durned fault. Filling everyone on the board with trailer-lust! You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I found a 18 foot x 18 foot x 7 foot 2 axle for 2,000.00 just up the road from me. Low to the ground too.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.putfile.com/album/159832
ramp door and rear stabilizers a must


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

nice rig bone, but mike's has the 'special' equipment


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

you mean that yellow directors chair he has hanging up:laughing:


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

I like the caddies on the door. That's a good idea. I might have to steal it. 

Now is the time to be looking at trailers. Nobody wants to pay to pull them anymore with fuel prices so high.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 18, 2007)

and yes, i dont pull it around as much as i used to!


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

sweet looking rig garret:thumbsup:


----------

